# PRR K4s #3750 on display at the PRR museum in Strausburg



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone here have any photos of this engine? If you did, would you mind sharing them? If you can't post them here you could pm me and I'll give you my email address. Well, just a shot in the dark. I grew up near Altoona, but never got out to the museum in Strausburg. Now I live in Florida.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some pictures of 3750 when it first arrived at RMPA in Strasburg. It was still numbered 1737 at that time.(#1737 was the first PRR K4s and Pennsy wanted to preserve her. But near the end of steam she was too far gone. So they got 3750 to stand in as 1737. But too many knew the truth) Unfortunately my big computer just gave me the ugly blue screen of death. I'm using a loaner lap top right now.

BUT... If you Google k4s 3750 and click on images there are a ton of pictures there including some of the 3750 when it was still operational on the PRR 50+ years ago. 


Wish I could help a little more. Perhaps Mark Oles can snap a shot if it's visible. He will be there this weekend. 

Tom


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Tom, but I have seen all those pictures. I was hoping someone who visited the museum might have had some photos from different vantage points, or better yet, up close and personal.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

heres a couple from the fall of last year,

Sorry but im starting to get a pudgie belly for the winter months............











Plus please make note,

Nickys arm got dirty need to dust

locos more often............ 











Still a Handsome fello though.........


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick; 

Very nice photos, but I think the 5741 is actually a G class 4-6-0 (used for commuter trains) instead of a K4. Thanks for the photos though. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Oppppppppppps sorry Dave,

To me one Pennsy engine looks like all the others.

HE HE HE........

Now that i think about it the K was under

the people walkway bridge..... MY BAD









Sorry Jeremiah,

I thought i had pictures

of this beast.

Must of deleted them some how........


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerimiah,

3750 is outside the front of the museum these days. All the Pennsy steamers had their asbestos insulation removed and when that was done, all of the jacketing, etc. was removed. That was a few years ago and I think the funding is now in place to do the cosmetic restoration on the engines. The first one to get the cosmetic restoration is the Lindburgh engine, #460. I'm not sure what will be next. 

What exactly are you interested in? We ride the Strasburg RR a lot and are members of the museum. 

Here's a good picture of what she looked like 21 years ago. 
3750 in 1990

This is about what she looks like today. 
3750 in 2009

Interestingly, the 4-6-0 that Nick posed with has a sister engine on Long Island. The Long Island locomotive is being restored to operating condition, as time and funds allow. The boiler is across the street at the Strasburg Railroad, sitting on a flat car, waiting for that money and time.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks all. I guess I would be interested in any pictures of the engine including the cab.


----------

